# Netgear WG311v3-Probleme



## Screwaholic70 (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mir letzens die Netgear WG311v3 PCI Karte zugelegt und hatte damit ein großes Problem. Ich steckte diese in einen PCI-Steckplatz und der Pc startete nicht mehr. Als ich sie wieder rausnahm startete er problemlos. Die Karte scheint den Stromkreis des Pcs zu unterbrechen...

Kennt jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Loveboat (20. Juli 2007)

neue kaufen, bloss keine Netgear. Hatte auch WG311 mehrfach im Einsatz. In einem ging sie, im andern verlor sie immer die Verbindung. Jetzt habe ich andere Hardware in den gleichen PC's und siehe da...es tut fehlerfrei. Habe MSI und US Robotics verbaut wobei mir die US Robotics sehr gut gefiel. Man bekommt allerhand Informationen über Status und Signalstärken usw.


----------

